# List ausgeben



## Vicky (10. Jan 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab ein Struts-Projekt und möchte den Inhalt einer Liste ausgeben 

Klasse: SessionInfo 

```
List bemerkungText=new LinkedList(); 
public void setBemerkungText(String newValue) { 
this.bemerkungText.add(newValue); 
} 
public List getBemerkungText() { 
return this.bemerkungText; 
} 
<logic:iterate id="bemerkung" scope="session" name="sessionInfo" property="bemerkungText"> 
????????? </logic:iterate>
```
Ich danke im Voraus!!! 

Vicky


----------



## bellmann29 (11. Jan 2005)

Hallo Vicky,

wir holen uns die Ergebnismenge meißt schon vorher (in einer Action) und legen sie dann in einen Scope (Session, Request).

Dann sieht es wie folgt aus:

```
<logic:iterate id="lv" name="veranstaltungen" >
  	  	<html:form action="/belegen">
  	  	<TABLE class="verTable">
  	  	<TR>
  	  	<TD>
  	  	<html:hidden name="lv" property="lvnr"/>
  	  	</TD>
  	  	<TD width="500">
  	  	<bean:write name="lv" property="typ.langBez"/>
  	  	</TD>
  	  	<TD width="100">
  	  	<bean:write name="lv" property="maxStudents"/>
  	  	</TD>
  	  	<TD>
  	  	<html:submit>belegen</html:submit>
  	  	</TD>
  	  	</TR>
  	  	</TABLE>
  	  	</html:form>
		</logic:iterate>
```

Hier liegt im Session-Scope ein Attribute "veranstaltungen" welches eine Collection mit Objekten vom Typ "Veranstaltung" hält. Wie Du erkennst, nutzen wir dann bean:write zum ausgeben der Properties. Die Angabe des Scope ist nicht zwingend notwendig.

Es wird also hier eine Tabelle ausgegeben, die in jeder Reihe einen Button hat um die Veranstaltung zu belegen. Wenn Du nur die Ergebnisse anzeigen willst ohne Wahlmöglichkeiten oder Weiterverarbeitung einfach die html:form, html:hidden und html:submit Sachen weglassen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Vicky (13. Jan 2005)

Kann man auch List mit "normalen" Strings ausgeben?

Danke!


----------



## Vicky (13. Jan 2005)

Hallo bellmann29,

es funktioniert! Hab die Anwendung etwas umgeschrieben!

Vielen  Dank!
Vicky


----------



## Guest (26. Jan 2005)

wenn man eine liste hat die so aussieht und von der datenbank kommt

wie kann man dann in struts ein select generieren
der als value Stilrichtungid und als displayname Stilrichtungname hat?

[Stilrichtung:
Stilrichtungid = 3
Stilrichtungname = stilrichtung
, Stilrichtung:
Stilrichtungid = 10
Stilrichtungname = stilrichtung1
, Stilrichtung:
Stilrichtungid = 11
Stilrichtungname = stilrichtung2
, Stilrichtung:
Stilrichtungid = 12
Stilrichtungname = Stilrichtung4
]

weiss das gerade jemand? vielen dank


----------

